

Ask HN: How would you handle a potentially #1 mobile game? - gameberk

FIRSTLY: Yes, this could all be hot air, know-nothing ideas-guy type drivel that we&#x27;ve all seen before, but I&#x27;m asking you to make an assumption this is accurate and this potential does exist. I can easily find a hundred people to tell me that it&#x27;s probably not all that and I should just do it &amp; figure it out later, but that&#x27;s not what I&#x27;m after here. Think of it as a thought exercise if you prefer.<p>Now...<p>I&#x27;m working on a mobile game that I truly believe has the potential to hit the top of the app store charts. It&#x27;s a fun idea I&#x27;ve had for many years. I wanted to build it for the Amiga many years ago but lacked the skills but it&#x27;s absolutely perfect for mobile devices - it&#x27;s one of those things where it seems the stars have just aligned. It has somewhat unique gameplay and there is currently nothing like it available.<p>However, I&#x27;ve never done anything like this before and I&#x27;m broke. Absolutely flat broke. I have no money to market this whatsoever at the moment. So I&#x27;m wondering what the path would be for someone in my position. Publisher? Submit &amp; hope for the best?<p>Main worries:<p>* Due to lack of funds to promote, it languishes forgotten in the depths of the app store and no one ever sees it.<p>* Clones. Someone or someones see it, see the potential and knock up a clone, with marketing behind it and rake in the readies<p>I&#x27;m aware of the execution-is-everything mantra but this is a self-developed game. I just don&#x27;t have the resources to compete with studios out of the gate so I need a bit of help to avoid screwing myself up before I even begin.<p>So, TL;DR, if you had a really great mobile game ready to go, what would you do to maximise its potential?<p>Thanks in advance!
======
iamshariq
With what you've shared about you and your idea - there's a 0.01% chance it
may be one of those 1 in a million idea that is a surefire hit.

But it doesn't matter how small the chance is. You got to give it a shot.

Only thing is - when the chances are so low, almost nobody believes in you -
except you yourself.

You already know the "usual" way. Create a startup. Get financed, work on your
app and so on.

But here's the other way..

If I were in your place and absolutely flat broke - I'd get a job with the
skills I have that can support my dream (your app in this case).

And here's the strategy I would use:

To start with, make small apps that have a high chance of being a hit. Cross
promote each other. One download becomes three.

Once you've a solid network of your own apps and a good profit stream - then
make your big app. Once launched, promote it among all your apps. Plus if the
app has a viral component involving facebook or any other majro social
network, it should grow virally. If not, find out why.

If the app has in-app-purchases, they should be converting and providing you a
major revenue stream. Keep optimizing the app/game and reinvesting the
profits.

That's what I would do. Not the most efficient way. But something anyone can
do.

Hope it helps.

P.S. This is also why Zynga's new games get to the no.1 spot. They promote it
in all their previous apps. Even Rovio's Angry Bird was their 60th app or
something. When it released, you bet they promoted it in all their older apps.

------
benologist
Find a way to drum up interest in your game before launching it. If you can
get press and fans and buzz publishers will come to you or you won't need them
at all. There are many examples of this including Kickstarter, YouTube, press
blogs/sites etc.

Don't worry about competing with studios or being cloned, those are just
fantasies.

Brace yourself for the extremely likely possibility that you're going to have
to make a lot of games, each of which you think are "The One", before you make
one that anybody cares about at all.

